# Glass mosaic tiles



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Which location to purchase from?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

The Tile Shop and Century tile rate pretty low on my list of sales people with installation knowledge. Stick with a major tile supplier. Some have installers as sales people.

Actually, some glass tiles are recommended by manufacturers to use sanded grout. Know that from a bad personal experience. Always check with the manufacturer or the directions, if in the box.

As far as your glass problem, you need to provide more info rather than we just assume how it was installed and where.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Which location to purchase from?


What Daltile location do I purchase from?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> What Daltile location do I purchase from?


Yes. I think that there is one in Naperville, on the north side of town.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yes. I think that there is one in Naperville, on the north side of town.


Closed about a year ago. Sucks for me seeing as all the work I do in Naperville.

You have Burr Ridge, Elk Grove or downtown.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Closed about a year ago. Sucks for me seeing as all the work I do in Naperville.
> 
> You have Burr Ridge, Elk Grove or downtown.


I guess Burr Ridge isn't so bad.


----------



## Dog007 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you can visualize the honey comb matt that holds a sheet of mosaics together, well it's the honey comb effect coming through to the front of the glass tile.

It seems to me that the adhesive is corroding the material on the back of the mosaic and hence the honey comb spotting on the tile.

Maybe I should have been advised to use glass tile adhesive!! Grrrr


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd call the glass manufacturer. 

1) See what the real recommended mortar is
2) Glass is not beyond having an issue. Maybe it _is_ a defect.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

If all the materials were selected at the advise of the "tileshop" then it sounds like the "tile shop" should be backing the problem. you may not get $$$ from them for your labor but i would push for instore credit (for your time) as well as replacement product that WILL work together.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

It happens..a friend of mine goes to the dealer for oil change,an hour later drives off until whole engine stalls,smokes and dies! He and fire chief found out the dealer mechanics forgot to put engine oil! :blink:They never took responsibility..poor guy had to buy a new one..
Double check..ask.confirm and ask again..ask here
A few weeks ago a customer tells me the tile guys in store told him to fill the room floor(slab) with water to find if is level or not...that is the room where they were trying to sell glue down wood floor


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Dog007 said:


> I recently complted a renovation of a bathroom and noticed black dots comming through the face of the glass mosaic after they were layed.
> 
> I have never come accross this before and would like any feed back on how this is happening.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


My vote would be for Mold as well or perhaps the mastic picked up some of the cement stones and transfered them to the back side of the tile.

I set my glass tiles with Latecrete's 254 White. A total pain in the ass to set. Not the thinset but the whole checking every freakin tile to make sure I had full coverage under the glass.

My glass shelf got little black dots and these where caused by contamentation in the mix. I rip that out and reset it.

Good Luck.

JW


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

Funny to hear about the tile shop. I had same issues as angus. 25 sq ft sold for a 24 sg ft backsplash. I had a long conversation with the 'sales person'. Things have improved. I do not use any setting materials for any other company than Laticrete, this company will stand behind any installer that is qualified to use there products. I never use DYier mastic any more due to many modifications and unreliable.


----------

